# Dawgs vs tcu libertaw bowl official thread



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2016)

Go dawgs!


----------



## HermanMerman (Dec 30, 2016)

Having to watch it on mute because of the Suzyn Waldman wannabe.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

HermanMerman said:


> Having to watch it on mute because of the Suzyn Waldman wannabe.



Lol


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2016)

Touchdown dawgs!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

Have we won a noon game this year?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2016)

Touchdown!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2016)

7-0 dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

Roquan lays the hammer.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 30, 2016)

I will go ahead and say it now.......Chaney sucks

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

^^^^ This


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

Chaney is so predictable.  Defense is getting pounded.  5 yards before their backs are getting touched.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

Get Hardman out there to return kicks, Davis just runs into the pile.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2016)

FRAWG field goal

Eason fumbles next possession 

Dawgs 7 frawgs 3


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

UGA is about to get pounded.   There is no excuse for calling a slow developing pass play when the line can't hold them for long.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2016)

Frawgs recovered was one fumble got ball on dawg 21


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2016)

Touchdown frawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

This team looks terrible right now. On both sides of the ball.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 30, 2016)

Killer Catalina strikes again.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2016)

9-7  frawgs missed pat
End of first


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Get Hardman out there to return kicks, Davis just runs into the pile.



Amen.. Davis gets the first bus ticket out of Athens.  Waste of scholarship


----------



## DSGB (Dec 30, 2016)

Lets drive it down the field and give the defense a breather.   

Catalina sucks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2016)

Geeeeze seriously ???  Just how long can the pupz suck ??


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

MCBUCK said:


> Killer Catalina strikes again.



Sad thing about that is he is the best we got right now at his position.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

MCBUCK said:


> Killer Chaney strikes again.



Fixed.  It's Chaney's job to call plays to the strength of his players.  Long developing pass plays are not UGA's strength.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 30, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Get Hardman out there to return kicks, Davis just runs into the pile.



And Chaney out of here,I'm telling y'all as long as he is here we will look bad......


----------



## DSGB (Dec 30, 2016)

3 and out…no running room.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2016)

up the middle.. up the middle.. pass... repeat..


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

Run up the middle on 1st down for no gain, run it on 2nd down for no game- fire Chaney at the half.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2016)

and up the middle.. up the middle.. pass....


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2016)

Eason would make an ok backup qb As a freshman


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

I believe you Nickel. We don't seem to have got any better on O since the first game of the year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2016)

Why stop sucking now ??  uga has sucked all year ???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 30, 2016)

Dogs need to get Hardeman more involved


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

Surprise, Chaney calls a run up the middle again.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

Maybe UGA's defense can score, because this offense can't.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

Another time out because Kirby is so overwhelmed.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why stop sucking now ??  uga has sucked all year ???



yep.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 30, 2016)

Get it together! Geez!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 30, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I believe you Nickel. We don't seem to have got any better on O since the first game of the year.



It's very hard to watch and very sad. I feel bad for Chubb and Sony. I'm not sure what they was told for them to stay. I would take what have and go make some money and improve my stock while playing in the NFL


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

We have had one decent offensive play so far in this game.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 30, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Maybe UGA's defense can score, because this offense can't.



Almost…almost


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 30, 2016)

Forward pass


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

Wasted challenge


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

Why di they challenge that, it was an obvious pass.  UGA has no timeouts now, right?


----------



## DSGB (Dec 30, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Forward pass



Yep. Now we have no timeouts.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 30, 2016)

Obvious holding by Tcu.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

I had to go out in the camper and listening to it on the raido and get a shot &1/2.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

Kirby Smart is so over his head right now.  On the job training at UGA.  Kirby sure is changing the culture, late hits out of bounds, no tackling when they have the guy in the backfield for a loss, taking a 10-3 team and making them a 7-6 team with no direction.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 30, 2016)

Well, it won't be a hard decision to go back to the woods this afternoon.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Or maybe it was a double?


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

DSGB said:


> Well, it won't be a hard decision to go back to the woods this afternoon.



I'M thin the creek tomorrow


----------



## nickel back (Dec 30, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Fixed.  It's Chaney's job to call plays to the strength of his players.  Long developing pass plays are not UGA's strength.



Chaney wants to be able to blame the players and not his play calling.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 30, 2016)

Take another Fish Hawk


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2016)

Touchdown tcu train horn blaring


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2016)

16-7 frawgs


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

That's alright,D gonna step it up.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Refs out to get us


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

Bad spot but cant challenge it cause we wasted it.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Dang,maybe not


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Hold em to a FG Dawgs,hunker down


----------



## nickel back (Dec 30, 2016)

Should have went for the 1st


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2016)

45 yard run by tcu qb Kenny hill 

Who just stands there and get sacked ur next play


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

I don't think we could have made a first down.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 30, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> I'M thin the creek tomorrow



I need another deer for the freezer. Running out of time…


----------



## cramer (Dec 30, 2016)

I was just hoping to see improvement . Let Eason  run a little  and open up the game.
Fire cmr


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2016)

Really ??  Kirby's your answer??  Ya'll gonna miss CMR.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

McKenzie all effort there.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 30, 2016)

IMac is our only offense


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

DSGB said:


> I need another deer for the freezer. Running out of time…



You can come shoot one out in my backyard early in the morning and go fishing too.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 30, 2016)

And they all fall down lol


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Have fresh backstraps and crappie


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

Run a wheel route with the FB, but not Michel?


----------



## DSGB (Dec 30, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> You can come shoot one out in my backyard early in the morning and go fishing too.



Maybe I'll get one this afternoon.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

UGA must get 7 here.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 30, 2016)

Over under on how long Cheney stays in Athens...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 30, 2016)

Eason needs to cut that mop.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 30, 2016)

Had a Td but Eason missed him. Can't blame Chaney on that one.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Eason better step up his game,Fromm gonna take his job


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Eason needs to cut that mop.



True


----------



## DSGB (Dec 30, 2016)

That'll work, Sony!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2016)

Throw the bomb


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

TD Michel.  I guess Chaney must have heard me about throwing to your best receiving RB.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2016)

Lol tcu player basically threw Michel into the end zone


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2016)

Way to go Dawgs!


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 30, 2016)

If a 76 yard drive can be sloppy and ugly....I'll take an ugly 6 and just shut up.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 30, 2016)

Wow


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 30, 2016)

Send Beamer out too?


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

That's what happens when you recruit a kid from Apple Valley.He had great numbers in high school but the competition ain't the same as is down here.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 30, 2016)

Ball!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2016)

and no timeouts..


----------



## DSGB (Dec 30, 2016)

Eason overthrowing everyone


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

Trenton Thompson is a monster. Imagine him, Rochester, Hawkins-Muckle, and Aubrey Solomon next year.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2016)

Tcu qb does the hero fumble Georgia recovers


----------



## DSGB (Dec 30, 2016)

One mo play. Gonna kick it


----------



## DSGB (Dec 30, 2016)

Not even close


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2016)

I could have kicked it like that..


----------



## nickel back (Dec 30, 2016)

MCBUCK said:


> Over under on how long Cheney stays in Athens...



Next year will be his last, I hope.
Wish he would just step down,he has to know he sucks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2016)

Daaaaaaaaaaang, what a FG attempt !!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Second half belongs to the Dawgs,let's go!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 30, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Next year will be his last, I hope.
> Wish he would just step down,he has to know he sucks



With the amount of talent down there next year.....he had better call some better games.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2016)

TCU will beat the brakes off the dwags in the second half, uga is out played, out coached, ALL YEAR...


----------



## nickel back (Dec 30, 2016)

DSGB said:


> Eason overthrowing everyone



Been an issue all year, he may be the back up next year


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

Eason ranked 14 in QB efficiency in the SEC.  No need to count, that is dead last.  Aren't yall glad we got all that extra bowl practice.  On a positive note, it is encouraging to see this disgust with this program.  I thought I was the only one who was mad


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Quack being very hurtful today


----------



## nickel back (Dec 30, 2016)

MCBUCK said:


> With the amount of talent down there next year.....he had better call some better games.



Not sure his play calling will change much, he is a hard head. Kirby better slap him around a few times to soften that head up


----------



## nickel back (Dec 30, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Quack being very hurtful today



He is speaking the truth though.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Quack being very hurtful today





Sorry bro, I just call 'em like I see 'em !


----------



## nickel back (Dec 30, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Eason ranked 14 in QB efficiency in the SEC.  No need to count, that is dead last.  Aren't yall glad we got all that extra bowl practice.  On a positive note, it is encouraging to see this disgust with this program.  I thought I was the only one who was mad



Been with you all season.....it's hard to watch this offenses.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

You better get off the corn likker quack,dawgs gonna romp in the second half


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

I got thick skin quackbro.I can dish it out and take it like a man,too!!!!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Been with you all season.....it's hard to watch this offenses.



Thanks nickel


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Probably  shouldn't  but I'm gonna take a other double shot,that's like two bud ice for the weakling


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Probably  shouldn't  but I'm gonna take a other double shot,that's like two bud ice for the weakling



I think Quack started really early today..


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

Chaney and Eason are not on the same page. I don't know if they are even in the same book.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think Quack started really early today..



Me and him both


----------



## nickel back (Dec 30, 2016)

What has Chaney changed in offense for this game?


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Maybe not even on the same planet Bo$$


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

nickel back said:


> What has Chaney changed in offense for this game?



Looks just like a CMR coached team


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Let's go dawgs


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Let's go D


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

No excuse for that


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Whoop whoop


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Wear em down boys


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2016)

we can't block worth a flip..


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Boom


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> we can't block worth a flip..



True,CMR left us in a mess


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 30, 2016)

Does Eason know how to use the field? He's good at throwing out of bounds.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 30, 2016)

What's the score? Is Eason making some Heisman noise for next year?


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Let's go


----------



## nickel back (Dec 30, 2016)

They have Chubb set up to far back. The O line crumbles be for he gets there


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

fairhope said:


> What's the score? Is Eason making some Heisman noise for next year?



No!


----------



## DSGB (Dec 30, 2016)

That a way to mix it up!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Yes!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

Nice looking play.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 30, 2016)

I thought he was going to be Stafford 2.0


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2016)

Touchdown!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 30, 2016)

From what I hear he is all Stafford in the Partying scene and hair style.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

I am not always negative.  Nice drive Dawgs.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 30, 2016)

Good Luck Dawgs. We need some SEC victories in these bowl games and I don't want one of them to be Tennessee.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 30, 2016)

It was a.nice.touch pass


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Lorenzo!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

Fromm could put him on the bench.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Kirby gonna coach


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

Why can we not kick a ball into to endzone.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Fromm could put him on the bench.


True^^^


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2016)

Charlie ban all these trolls!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Wind Bo$$


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Come on boys......Hunker down!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

Where did we learn to tackle like that?


----------



## DSGB (Dec 30, 2016)

Roquan got him that time!

They goin for it?


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

UGA took the lad and I missed it.  Wife had me out messing with kids bicycles and didn't get back in here.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 30, 2016)

I didn't think he had it


----------



## DSGB (Dec 30, 2016)

Baker never saw the ball


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

DSGB said:


> Baker never saw the ball



Maybe now he will shut his mouth and start playing.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 30, 2016)

What a catch


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

DSGB said:


> I didn't think he had it



He didn't.  He got to the 9 1/2 and they gave to the 9, but no replay on the spot.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

Chubb running hard.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Go Chubb


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 30, 2016)

Loving this woman announcer lol


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

That will get Chubb's average up.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 30, 2016)

First run to the left side for Chubb......


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Loving this woman announcer lol



Yea I couldn't take it and had to come out to the camper and listen  to it on the raido and get two double  shots


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

Nice run for Chubb. Think their O line may be wearing down some.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 30, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Not sure his play calling will change much, he is a hard head. Kirby better slap him around a few times to soften that head up



I am late on the reply, but I'm seriously laughing my tail off at that.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 30, 2016)

Line up in the I and run the dang ball Cheney!!!  
There are a lot of cuss words floating around in my head right now.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Wild thang!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

You got to get 7 in that situation.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 30, 2016)

Wild cat was a wasted play


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 30, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Yea I couldn't take it and had to come out to the camper and listen  to it on the raido and get two double  shots



Hope that camper has a good heater. Few more doubles and you'll be sleeping out there tonight.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2016)

Let's go defense! Wild Dawg needs to stop..


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You got to get 7 in that situation.



Amen, Amen. AMEN


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs and Go Charlie banning trolls!!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

UGA is giving their WR's a 12 yard cushion, easy throw and catch.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Hope that camper has a good heater. Few more doubles and you'll be sleeping out there tonight.



Yea it does but I'm starting to get worried,hope I can play it off


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 30, 2016)

No hustle in this ga D


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

Smart is so intent on getting subs in, the guys aren't even ready.  And Dominick Sanders is probably gone now too.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

Smart is so intent on getting subs in, the guys aren't even ready.  And Dominick Sanders is probably gone now too.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

Yep.  Yet another GA fourth quarter collapse.  You can not only see it, you can feel it.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

These announcer want UGA to lose so bad.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

They will keep throwing these 12-15 yards passes because UGA can not guard them with guys 12 yards off the WR's.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 30, 2016)

Wow. I seent that hold from here


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

What a blatant hold on that 1st down run by the QB.


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 30, 2016)

The refs suck! These announcers are pulling for TCU so bad it isn't even funny.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 30, 2016)

They need to start calling the holds that tcu is doing.......unreal


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Dec 30, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Wow. I seent that hold from here


I wondered if I was sawin" thins.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

TCU kicker player of the game for UGA


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Dec 30, 2016)

deerbandit said:


> The refs suck! These announcers are pulling for TCU so bad it isn't even funny.



The sideline "carrot top" has not had anything good to say about UGA yet.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2016)

Sweet sack and took them out of range! Go DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

Trent is a beast.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

The running game to the outside is working, why not use it all in the first half.  UGA might have been up big by now.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

TD Chubb!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

Chubb Chubb Chubb.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2016)

Chubb!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2016)

TCO.. That woman sucks!


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

Nice drive Dawgs.  Hope we didn't score too early.  Come on special teams.  Don't let them get a good return.  Then play some D

.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 30, 2016)

Chubb and Michel may be the best RB duo in college football.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

Wind must be blowing both ways.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

Need a stop right here.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Sweet


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 30, 2016)

Congrats Dogs


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2016)

Dawgs FTW!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Dawgs win


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Told ya quack


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2016)

Kicker for tcu will be in suicide watch this weekend


----------



## nickel back (Dec 30, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Kicker for tcu will be in suicide watch this weekend



Yep, even though we did make some good plays to push them back so it would be a long fg attempt.....

CHANEY STILL SUCKS!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 30, 2016)

Eason looks like a biker.


Surprised he didn't choose Louisville


----------



## kingfish (Dec 30, 2016)

Alright Dawgs.  Way to close out strong !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Told ya quack





Yep, you were right !!!!  Congrats dwagzzz !!!


Can't believe Charlie deleted my post . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

I aint seen no deleted post.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

Good win, but this was TCU. Gonna have to improve a lot during the off season.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2016)

Go DAWGS! Charlie Delete ALL of these Trolls posts! Heck, ban em all!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 30, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Good win, but this was TCU. Gonna have to improve a lot during the off season.



Yep.....a 6 And 6 tcu team


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2016)

Good strong finish for the win. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2016)

congrats dogs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Yep.....a 6 And 6 tcu team



6-7 tcu team


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> TCO.. That woman sucks!



hater


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2016)

Always good to get the w!!!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

The honeymoon officially over for Kirby Smart.  Please, I implore you Dawgs to rage against the machine until there are no more squeaker wins in crappie bowls against crappie teams because we lost to crappie teams in the regular season.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

So give the man one season and fire him.I swear you CMR fans need to get over it


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 30, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> The honeymoon officially over for Kirby Smart.  Please, I implore you Dawgs to rage against the machine until there are no more squeaker wins in crappie bowls against crappie teams because we lost to crappie teams in the regular season.



What do you expect? A national championship


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> What do you expect? A national championship



Yea, during the man's first season


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> What do you expect? A national championship



Uh...no.  what I expected was wins against Vandy, Tennessee and Tech at home.  And much better play against the Nichols and Louisiana losers.  Not a big wish list.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 30, 2016)

nickel back said:


> CHANEY STILL SUCKS!!!!



Didn't read the whole thread but this post sums up erra thang. Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 1, 2017)

Goooo dawwwwgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2017)

I will say it again, I will not judge the man by his first year as a head coach. He has a lot to learn too. We will see if learned anything this year, early next season.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 1, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I will say it again, I will not judge the man by his first year as a head coach. He has a lot to learn too. We will see if learned anything this year, early next season.



We'll said Bo$$


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 1, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I will say it again, I will not judge the man by his first year as a head coach. He has a lot to learn too. We will see if learned anything this year, early next season.



Bo$$ may not always be right but he ain't neva *RONG!*


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> TCU will beat the brakes off the dwags in the second half, uga is out played, out coached, ALL YEAR...



Just saw this thread and then I read this ... man, you got to quit drinkin' and posting!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I will say it again, I will not judge the man by his first year as a head coach. He has a lot to learn too. We will see if learned anything this year, early next season.



Spot on!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 1, 2017)

Had to watch this game on my phone from the duck blind.  What I saw in the 1st half was same old same old on the line play and play calling.  Eason missed a lot of wide open receivers.

2nd half, it looked like we had a different O line.  Much better blocking and they took the game over with their long drives.

I am not impressed with Chaney, but I also don't think the cupboard was full.


----------

